# liquid stool that won't come out



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

any ideas of how to handle this?the squatty potty helped a little.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi Nuffa

liquid stool that won't come out....aka diarrhea belly.

not sure if your situation is quite like mine, so i'm not sure if anything i have to say here will help-- but:

i get this because of the laxatives i take. i've seen this problem mentioned on Inspire, too (the AGMD Motility Disorders Support Board) by several women who, like me, have colonic inertia and pelvic floor dysfunction. no one over there had solutions either. we need laxatives to go but then we get diarrhea belly. miserable.

where is your liquid stool stuck? mine is higher up, not in the rectum or sigmoid colon.

i asked my university hospital gastro doc about this problem just last week when i went for a follow up appointment. he felt my belly and said yes i was full of it. he suggested changing up my laxative regimen which i've already tried. no laxatives means i'm full of solid stool i can't get out. stool softners means i'm full of soft stool i can't get out. laxatives = diarrhea belly.

yes the squatty potty does help some. and for me, because i have pfd, biofeedback helped some, too--if stool is in the rectum, i can now get it out. but, for me, neither of these were the complete answer.

have you tried bowel massage? sometimes--if i'm really lucky--a good bowel massage will get some out. there are a lot of good u tube videos on bowel massage.

good luck.


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Not sure what you are dealing with there nuffa...you must have a blockage of stool or? holding it all back...I don't like to suggest laxatives, but what you may need is a cleansing, it sounds like the stool is soft and wants to come out, but something has got it stopped up.

What you may try is the salt water flush, this is better than laxatives in the way that it is not a demand on your body in a chemical form, it does not take hours to work, it is better than an enama in that it will clean the whole rout out all the way down and not just the colonic area.

I have done these and they work in less than an hour. I suggest it because you already have soft stool suggesting that it is ready.

Here is a link you can have a look at to help you decide if you might like to try it.

I could never get the whole quart down, probably three cups, but it was enough, it doesn't taste good at all, and you will get a bit crampy as it all moves through but that is to be expected. And you will empty probably about three to five times close together, so you may just want to sit on the potty and wait for each bout, you will know when you are done! You will feel great afterword!

http://www.yogitrition.com/salt-water-flush-for-colon-cleansing/


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

annie7, we must have both been writing our comments at the same time!







Have you tried the salt water flush? It is not something one could tolerate on a daily basis, but once a month or as often as you felt good with it, might really help to cleanse and empty things out that are building up all month. The nice thing about it is that it is healing and soothing to the organs, I know it sounds scary because it is salt, but the thing is is that the salt content is as high as the blood salt content and there for it does not get absorbed into the body (if I am explaining it properly...will try to find the link to that info) it just flushes on through, cleaning and healing as it goes.

Some great info in this article, http://www.yogitrition.com/salt-water-flush-for-colon-cleansing/ and IBS is mentioned in it as well.

Poor annie7 you sure have a lot going on,







you are a great support here on the forums, I hope that you have found some hope and help too. Blessings.


----------



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

I get that too sometimes because of laxatives I take nightly. If you haven't done it abdominal massage can be very helpful for that. For some reason with me just pressing hard on the right side of my abdomen and pushing up can be very helpful. The other thing that I do (and I don't know if this is a good idea or not because it seems to have become habit forming) is to use liquid glycerin suppositories. For me this seems to get things moving when it is just gurgling around in my intestines. Again you might want to ask your doctor about that one.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Corydalis---oh, thanks so much for your kind words.

and thanks so much for all your support here on the board and for all the helpful information you post here, too. much appreciated!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Corydalis--

oh--ps (forgot to add--yes we were posting at the same time.









thanks for mentioning the salt flush. you know, i've read about those and how they are supposed to work well and also read that the himalayan sea salt is a safe salt to use--a friend even gave me some a long time ago. but i was scared to try it because (despite years of meditation) i now have high blood pressure. i'm on lisinopril for it (and i still meditate lol) but because of HBP i'm just don't want to try a salt flush. even though everyone says it's safe.

frequently i do try drinking lots of warm/hot water---and that can help get things going...but, you know, like i said.....'fraid of the salt. maybe some day...


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. Yes,annie is such a blessing!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Nuffa--and so are you ! thanks for all your help and support.









we're all in this together, aren't we...looking for answers and helping and supporting one another...like the saying goes: "together we're better"

and thanks to Jeff for starting up this board so we all can be here!


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

annie7 I see you liked my post on salt flushes and salt healing, thank you ! I hope that you were able to access the links ok, and to note that actually salt flushes and salt (natural salt) is in fact essential and healthy for BP folks, there is more emerging evidence that docs have been telling people wrong to cut salt so far down when on BP meds, and it is now argued among docs, if salt has been any kind of a culprit for high BP at all.

It seems to make more sense to me, that since BP meds leach potassium out of the body, and dump sodium with diuretics, that this is what actually affects the sodium balance in the body, since they are both crucial to healthy electrolyte levels.

BP meds do not help the body in many ways, they interfere with healthy mineral absorptions, they slow the blood flow down, thicken the blood, which causes less oxygen flow to all parts of the body, all organs suffer for this for two reasons, the lack of oxygen, and the decreased degree of detoxification ability of the blood.

It is interesting and scary to note, that when one gets on BP meds, that within a year or two the docs begin to do routine blood tests, these tests are grouped together because they already know what to look for in a patient on the meds. That would be an increase in blood sugar, increase in uric acid, increase in bad cholesterol, and an increase in creatine. BP meds are actually causing all of these things, why? Because of how they work, they SLOW everything down too much, thicken blood, lesson oxygen flow, and they leach the body of the very things that keep these organs healthy and body chemistry in check, some of these meds keep calcium from getting to the heart, the heart is a muscle, calcium is important to it, these meds sap potassium stores (essential to the heart) and sodium stores (essential to the whole body and electrolyte balance) and note that when calcium is not where it should be,neither is magnesium which is also essential to muscles-which again the heart is.

You may also find it interesting to note that recently blood pressures "normal" was raised for anyone over 60 which in effect took thousands of people off from BP meds because they were no longer considered to have high BP!

http://www.webmd.com/hypertension-high-blood-pressure/news/20140329/new-blood-pressure-guidelines-may-take-millions-of-americans-off-meds

http://www.healthline.com/health/high-blood-pressure-hypertension-medication#ReadThisNext4

http://mydoctor.kaiserpermanente.org/ncal/mdo/presentation/conditions/condition_viewall_page.jsp?condition=Condition_Electrolyte_Disturbances_-_Nephrology.xml

All of that said, my husband has what is considered high BP, he is my rock in life, and since he is 20 years older than me, I worry about him health wise, I want to do everything in my power to keep him happy, healthy and in good quality of life for as long as the good Lord sees fit for us to do so. His mom suffered from high BP from her teen years, she was on so many meds it was awful, she developed diabetes, her kidneys were failing, her cholesterol was bad, and still her BP was high! She was told to cut her salt, and the poor thing craved it so bad if she got ahold of a salt shaker look out! But her body was telling her she needed the salt! We didn't know anything then, we didn't have internet to do our own studies on, all we had were docs to tell us what to do next, what to take next, and how she was doing for the day. We made sure she fallowed it all to the letter! And now we shutter to think all we did was shorten her life and diminish the quality of it by pounding all of these poisons into her! She took everything they said, and she STILL ended up with everything that she was taking the pills to prevent! Something is ass backward here...

So when my husband got high BP we did a lot of research, eventually due to getting a new job, he was almost required to treat it clinically, so he got on the pills. After a couple years, he said he felt like they were stealing his life away from him. He quit them, his BP is not much higher off from them than it was on them, and he feels so much better. He has some quality back. We use natural herbals like Hawthorn to strengthen artery walls, vitamin C for arteries and immune, healthy oils, fish oil for blood thinning and he exercises more.

What made him decide to quit the meds, was his last doc visit, his blood tests showed an elevation in blood sugar, uric acid, creatinine and bad cholesterol, all of which had always been normal for him right up into his 50s, and only after being on the BP meds did they take a jump. The doc discussed changing his BP med to a different kind, guess why? Because the one he was on was hard on the kidneys (thus the creatinine rise) and guess what else? He said the rise in uric acid could be from the BP med too, if it continued to rise, he would put my husband on a uric acid reducing pill (and now we are on the tread mill) and the slight elevation in the blood sugar might be from the BP med too, so he said he would keep an eye on that, just in case it wasn't but it could be, so there was no need to worry just yet-and the bad cholesterol, common to go up with BP meds!!! And what exactly are we preventing here doc?!!!?

I am not a doctor, and I don't suggest anyone go off their meds tomorrow, but I just beg of you all, now that we have the internet, with all this knowledge at our finger tips, please do your research, understand your body, under stand the meds, understand the effects those meds have on your body, and see if the risks don't outweigh the benefits, see if there are alternatives that you might try.

I do believe some people need meds, my Mom for instance, has hyperthyroid disease, when she did not treat it, her adrenalin washed over her heart, a-fib kicked the heart rate up over 146 beats per minute, which caused a little tare in her heart, she filled up fluid, she began to drown in her own fluid as her heart sack filled up, her liver was drowning, and her lungs were filling. It was a very long, painful and scary road to recovery. We know of no other thing she can take that will help or heal her thyroid disorder...but we keep reading and doing research, in hopes, because eventually the meds may not work at low doses any more, and higher doses have worse side effects and build up toxins in the body...

Anyway, as always, all my best guys, hang in there, and remember you are your own best advocate! Don't be afraid to question!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks. my levels are actually quite good but I've printed out what you said and i'll definitely keep it in mind.

so glad you were able to help your husband and mom...


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you annie7, I am glad to hear you are having a more positive experience so far, but yes, please do keep these things in mind, and tho' I don't always get the wording just right I hope not too much was lost in translation or that I rambled to confusion, but anything that I wrote about there can be googled up and supported, unfortunately when we confront our doctors about some of this stuff they sheepishly look down and mumble something along the lines of, "mmm...well yes that could be...but..." , they are so limited in what they can say and do for a person because of insurance companies and their policies. SO frustrating!!!

You know they say people are living longer, and that may be so, but has the quality of life gone up or down over all I wonder? When my mum in law had to face kidney failure, I thought it was humane and brave (tho' some may disagree) of the endocrinologist to lay it out on the table like this, IF you are happy with your life, and you have a lot of things you enjoy doing, and IF you feel like going through dialysis is worth it for the things you want to do and experience in life, by all means, pursue it, embrace it and make the best of each day. But IF you are already struggling through each day, and there is not much you have to look forward too, and you don't have projects or experiences that you want to pursue, don't feel bad if you don't want to go with this course of action. It does not speak less of you to play the hand that you have been dealt.

Some people feel like they will let others down if they don't give it 100%, maybe at the cost of being utterly miserable for the rest of what ever life is left. It is so important to respect each individuals health wishes, but that said, I don't think it is fair that people are not given the proper information they need to know to make those choices. But maybe that's really because most of these doctors don't know what they are doing anymore either, when a new drug is on the market every other day, and they only know what they are told, and then the recalls come, and the deaths, and the illness, and everything with it, then they have to deal with that too, that's why they call it "practicing" medicine I guess, and all it is is damage control all day long.

Our bodies are amazing machines, but they need a lot of maintenance and the proper fluids and oils and fuels, and filters, and sometimes accidents happen and our machines are never quite right again, we fix what we can and roll on!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, i do so agree with you!

so sorry about your mother-in-law's problems. the endo doc she had sounds terrific!


----------

